# Pro & Contra buffedCast



## Samlana (16. September 2019)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffies, 

 

es geht um den buffedCast. Ich mag ihn sehr und freue mich, dass er jetzt wieder regelmäßig erscheint. Gehört zum absoluten Pflichtprogramm einer Woche. 

 

Könntet ihr jedoch bitte versuchen, den Lautstärkepegel halbwegs auf einer Linie zu halten? Zwischendurch hat man das Gefühl dass der eine sich gerade zurücklehnt und leise vor sich hin redet. In dem Moment muss ich dann im Auto deutlich lauter machen. Im nächsten Moment ist dann Susanne ganz nah dran und haut einen Lacher raus, dass mir die Lautsprecher um die Ohren fliegen. Wäre sehr schön und angenehm, wenn ihr das irgendwie besser steuern könntet. Entweder während der Aufnahme oder in der Nachbearbeitung normalisieren. 

 

Ansonsten bin ich wie gesagt wirklich sehr froh, dass es den buffedCast wieder gibt.

​Viele Grüße

Samlana


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2019)

Hi,

 

ich vermute dass (Achtung!) muss sich erst wieder Einpegeln (hahahaha), nach der längeren Pause. 

Danke für das Feedback.

 

Gruß

ZAM


----------



## Samlana (31. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

 

auf der gestrigen 400 km Fahrt nach Hause, habe ich mir freudig den Buffedcast runtergeladen, um ein wenig Unterhaltung zu haben. Leider hielt sich diese jedoch in Grenzen und ich habe nach 15 Minuten abgeschaltet. 

 

Ich verstehe, dass WoW das Hauptthema des Casts ist. Dennoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn auch noch andere Themen behandelt werden würden. Wenn schon zu Beginn gesagt wird "Heute sprechen wir über Wow, danach noch ein wenig über WoW und dann noch über Wow", kann ich direkt abschalten. Zum Einen weil ich nicht mehr so nerdig im Spiel bin, wie noch früher. Das ist aber mein Thema, wenn ich die zigfachen englischen Begriffe nicht mehr verstehe. Was ist mit TESO? Oder Final Fantasy? Würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn es wieder mal andere Themen geben würde. Vielleicht nach der Home-Office Zeit.

Viele Grüße

Samlana


----------



## Gast1664961002 (26. November 2020)

Samlana schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Buffies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Guten Morgen, 

 

ich bemühe mich wirklich, nicht immer nur zu meckern. Aber es hat sich leider nichts geändert in Sachen Lautstärke. Ich weiß, dass jeder im Homeoffice ein anderes Equipment hat und dementsprechend die Qualität sinkt. Aber BITTE seht wenigstens zu, dass ihr die Lautstärke auf ein gleichmäßiges Niveau bringt. Seb ist wohl von Natur aus ein ruhiger Sprecher, dann muss in der Spur eben der Pegel angehoben werden. Oder wenn es nur eine Einzelspur gibt, sollten die ruhigen Passagen von Hand hochgezogen werden. 

Ich habe leider meist nur im Auto die Möglichkeit den buffedCast zu hören und es ist nahezu unmöglich. Ich würde mich wirklich sehr, sehr, sehr freuen, wenn ihr das in den Griff bekommt. 

Viele Grüße

Samlana


----------



## bufferduff4 (10. Januar 2021)

Hey Samlana, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an deinen Kopfhörern. Ich habe Bose Kopfhörer und es klappt eigentlich alles super  Ich kann dir gerne mal eine gute Seite zeigen wo du dir die Kopfhörer genauer anschauen kannst : *Link entfernt*


----------

